# CAAD9 riders, talk to me



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

So I am seriously considering a CAAD9 after trying one out today at my LBS. I'm actually looking to get the 07 with the Liquigas paint but I wanted to hear from some of the owners on how they like this bike. How does it right? Stiff? Any confirmed weights for a 54cm? Easy to build up to a light bike, say under 15lbs? Never dealt with a CD before, do they use any proprietary parts? Will I run into any issues when building it up? And last, know of any good online shops where I can find the 07 Liquigas?

Thanks!


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a CAAD 9 that I race and long-ride. The bike is SWEET - stiff, agile and accelerates on a dime. I swear. And despite what some say, it's comfortable on long rides - 4 hours plus. If you like the Cannondale geometry, which I do a lot, it's a great bike. 

Cannondale had a propriotery SI - Systems Integration - for stem, handlebars, fork, etc. If you buy up in, say Optimo 1 or 2, then the base stuff will be FSA and Shimano.

You'll have to go with premium parts and pretty light wheels to get the bike down under 15, but if you're racing crits, who cares. It's really deminishing returns if you know how to ride. Why is it that everyone wants a crazy ligh bike?

I don't think you can puchase Cannondales online. 

I ride a 56. My Sys.Six is around 15.X, so I'm guessing my CAAD 9 is a little more. But dude, 16 is still light! I'll weigh it and post the weight if I get a chance.

I don't really like the Liquigas paint, I went with the nude finish and used ritchey carbon components to compliment, with white bar tape.

Good luck. Also, you're looking at one of the last great all aluminium frames for a while. In my opinion.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I wasn't aware that they made the CAAD 9 in a Liquigas version.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I got one a few months ago and I love it. Not a weight weenie though, so I can't tell you how much it can be built to, but I think Its a great bike, super stiff and not harsh at all. Ive done 80, 90+ k rides with no post-ride pains at all. 

Was actually contemplating upgrading to a Super6, but really....I dont see the point...for now.

I've never seen the Liquigas version (I didn't know they had a CAAD9 Liquigas version), I have the raw and its just stunning to look at. 

Go for it.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

The ligiguas version is available from Europe.


----------



## rush4 (Sep 13, 2007)

I just ordered my CAAD 9 R5 yesterday. It's my first road bike (I'm a mountain biker) and I can't wait to ride it. Seemed like a good deal to me for an American made bike. I didn't realize it, but all the Trek's are made overseas except the high end carbon!!


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

eugkim said:


> I wasn't aware that they made the CAAD 9 in a Liquigas version.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have had two Caad 8 Cannondale's and they were both great bikes. Strong and light and great ride characteristics for aluminum. I am however a 'lil biased when it comes to Cannondale, my first road bike was my dads old '89 3.0 and i've had a Caad 5, two Caad 8's, a Sytem Six and now I'm on a Super SIx 1. I haven't had the Super for long so I can't comment on its long ride characteristics, but minus that bike I really do think my Caad 8's were my favorite bikes I've owned and I'll probably buy another sometime soon to build up for a backup/bad weather bike. If you like the Cannondale geometry then you can't go wrong, great bikes with awesome customer service and warranty work. Good luck with your purchase and go with the Liquigas bike, I love that green, I just don't have the juevos to buy it myself.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a CAAD 9 in Team Liquigas (size 54). It's an awesome looking bike. None of the images on the Cannondale website does it any justice, it has to be seen in real life. 

Anyway, i really like the CAAD 9. I'm a newbie regarding road bikes and began my road bike "career" a few months ago, so I'm maybe not the most qualified person to speak about how it performs. But I do have a Bianchi C2C Via Nirone also and I can feel a big difference between the two bikes. The Cannondale is much more responsive and you have a great feel with everything the bike does. The con is that it's a bit more harsh ride on the Cannondale than the Bianchi as you can feel any bumps in the road surface. It's not bad but there are other bikes that probably is more comfortable but also less stiff.

My Bianchi weighs in at around 20.5 LBS without pedals, water bottle cage and cycle computer. The Cannondale is remarkable lighter. I haven't been able to find any official weight specifications on the bike, but I would estimate it to weigh in around 16.5-17.5 LBS (without cycling computer which I've added since the image was taken).

Adding some other wheels, a carbon seatpost/stem/handlebar and some other modifications could probably get this bike down in weight. My bike is fitted with the Shimano 105 group so buying it with a better/lighter group would also help.

*Here is my Cannondale CAAD 9 in Team Liquigas:*










Regards,
Jakob Laursen
Denmark


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow! That's a beautiful bike!


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful bike!


Thanks and it sure is a beautiful bike.

Here are som more images:























































Regards,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Please get that beauty out of that gear combination !!

On a more serious note, I used to hate the Liquigas paintjob, but for some reason I'm begining to dig it ! Looks VERY GOOD !


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> Please get that beauty out of that gear combination !!
> 
> On a more serious note, I used to hate the Liquigas paintjob, but for some reason I'm begining to dig it ! Looks VERY GOOD !


A better gear group would definitely be great, but the Shimano 105 works pretty good for me right now. I'm not using the bike for any serious racing just for fun and training.


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I must go change my shorts now!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I meant change from the big chainring / big sprocket combo....nothing wrong with 105.


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Laursen said:


> A better gear group would definitely be great, but the Shimano 105 works pretty good for me right now. I'm not using the bike for any serious racing just for fun and training.


No he means having the chain on the largest ring and sprocket. You're crossing the chain which isn't good.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> I meant change from the big chainring / big sprocket combo....nothing wrong with 105.


 Ahh, now I know what you meant  Yeah, I've been more aware lately on how the gear combination is when I "park" my bike. Thanks


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

It's not really when it's parked, more so when you ride. Same goes for being in the smallest ring and the smallest sprocket. You basically don't want the chain crossed.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> It's not really when it's parked, more so when you ride. Same goes for being in the smallest ring and the smallest sprocket. You basically don't want the chain crossed.


Okay... Thanks for the tip. I'm a newbie in the road bike world so any tips are really appreciated.

Also, I hope you'll find out which bike you want to go with. The CAAD 9 is great and the Liquigas paint scheme only makes it better. Personally I think the paint job/design is almost just as important the the bike specs. 

Cheers,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I already picked up a frame. Bianchi with the Liquigas paint. Don't know why but I love the Liquigas stuff.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

That is one awesome looking frame. I also have Bianchi but not in Liquigas. I'm also crazy about the Liquigas stuff. There's something about Liquigas 

Isn't it the special Danilo Di Luca frame ? His favourite color is white as far as I know. Cannondale has also made a special Di Luca frame with white paint instead of the usual green. No matter what, it's really nice. Good luck with the build and the bike when it's completed. 

Cheers,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm also a Liquigas fan. My Supersix has a more discreet display which I love. However, I sprung for the DiLuca Killer saddle which spruces it up a bit.


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Laursen said:


> That is one awesome looking frame. I also have Bianchi but not in Liquigas. I'm also crazy about the Liquigas stuff. There's something about Liquigas
> 
> Isn't it the special Danilo Di Luca frame ? His favourite color is white as far as I know. Cannondale has also made a special Di Luca frame with white paint instead of the usual green. No matter what, it's really nice. Good luck with the build and the bike when it's completed.
> 
> ...


Yup it's the Di Luca edition. Is your frame only available in Europe?


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> Yup it's the Di Luca edition. Is your frame only available in Europe?


Yes it is, although I would think it's possible for the LBS to get it home if one would have the Liquigas edition. I think the Liquigas editions are much more interesting than the more normal frames (Cannondale or Bianchi). Of course they're not as discrete as others and you have the risc of getting tired of the design. But as long as you like I think it looks da** cool. But of course it's a matter of taste


----------

